# Need advice



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you haven't read about Badger, please do so. If you can afford the surgery, Badger will give you reason for not fearing Coach's life on three legs. Terrible, terrible news for a dog so young.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...058-badger-osteosarcoma-amputation-chemo.html


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry that your boy and you are having to go through that.

Please wait for the pathology report before jumping to conclusions. Without the results, the vet cannot paint that bleak of a picture yet. 

Do you know if the tumor is attached to the bone or just in the skin, loose? 

I would suggest, once you get the test results - good or bad - see a specialist, maybe a board certified surgeon as well and get all your options laid out and explained to you. 

Good luck, I am keeping my fingers crossed for a no cancer diagnosis.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the link, i will read it. Coach is amazing and has brought so much joy to our life. I have always loved Golden's and have wanted one my whole life. After my wife and I got married we bought a house and got Coach 2 months later. He was a lot at first but with training he has become such a blessing. Everyone just loves him and he is spoiled rotten. We have shed a lot of tears but are hoping for the best for our fur baby.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry that your boy and you are having to go through that.
> 
> Please wait for the pathology report before jumping to conclusions. Without the results, the vet cannot paint that bleak of a picture yet.
> 
> ...


Thank you, well they never said it was a tumor 100% just thought it was and they never said whether it was attached or loose. He is limping on it though and its sore from all the tests, so he has been lying around a lot the past 2 days.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

If they think it is a tumor, you should just schedule an appointment with an oncologist and orthopedic surgeon (if the tumor is on the bone) to get a more knowledgable opinion. Time is of the essence if it is cancer. I have since learned that with my journey with Cookie.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Will hopefully know by monday. He has been getting lots of hugs and kisses though.

The vet said Golden's are prone to cancer just not this young. Im praying its something else. Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying it's nothing serious!! He's just too young. Thinking of you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

So sorry that you and Coach are going through this - but nothing can be determined until pathology has been returned. But I do know how the mind will often immediately assume the worst - at least mine did when I was waiting for results on my dog's path report. Hopefully it will be something else and won't require surgery. Are you in an area where there are board certified specialists (e.g., internists, oncologists, orthopedists) where you could get good second opinions or follow up if needed? Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

My 1st thoughts are to get him to a specialty clinic! Stop wasting your money on regular vets who are not sure. You will end up spending more money that way.

I hope the tests come back with good news.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

So very sorry for this news. He's absolutely beautiful. I will pray hard for you guys. Please stay positive and keep us posted 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry you are going through all of this with Coach. I hope you get some answers soon so you can decide the best treatment for him. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks, hoping to hear back today. Coach had a good weekend, he is limping on the back leg but has been energetic and had lots of family come over to spoil him and show him love. He is such a special dog.


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Coach,

Any news? 

I'll be thinking of you. As you probably read, we've been going through all of this with our Badger. Badger lost a front leg, and he's doing great. I've heard that the loss of a back leg is even easier for a dog to overcome.

My fingers are crossed that this isn't cancer.

Let me know if you have any questions down the road... I'm happy to provide any insight I can, and I know there are plenty of others here who will do the same!

M


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Any updates?

So sorry for all the sick doggies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just now seeing this. Any news?


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

kfayard said:


> My 1st thoughts are to get him to a specialty clinic! Stop wasting your money on regular vets who are not sure. You will end up spending more money that way.
> 
> I hope the tests come back with good news.


I agree, and wish we had done that, get the best care you can. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> I am so sorry that your boy and you are having to go through that.
> 
> Please wait for the pathology report before jumping to conclusions. Without the results, the vet cannot paint that bleak of a picture yet.
> 
> ...


Coach is a gorgeous
boy! Sending prayers and healing thoughts your way! Jeanie






Coach1977 said:


> Thanks for the link, i will read it. Coach is amazing and has brought so much joy to our life. I have always loved Golden's and have wanted one my whole life. After my wife and I got married we bought a house and got Coach 2 months later. He was a lot at first but with training he has become such a blessing. Everyone just loves him and he is spoiled rotten. We have shed a lot of tears but are hoping for the best for our fur baby.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

All tests and blood work came back clean. They are looking into if the rabbies vaccine he received in december was the cause.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That is wonderful news. Will the lump go away or will it have to be removed?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Praying daily for Mr. Coach!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Still mulling our options and seeing a different specialists this week.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Coach*

Coach is a awesome looking buddy. We too are praying for the best news for him. Keep us informed on his progress and our best to you for your September delivery.
:wave:


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Cuddysmom said:


> Praying daily for Mr. Coach!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, so far nothing has been detected but hoping the new vet will get to the root of it. He is a great companion to us.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Here is a recent photo of Coach and you can see the lump a little as its still shaved.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Coach1977 said:


> Here is a recent photo of Coach and you can see the lump a little as its still shaved.


He looks concerned Dad.. Poor boy. He just has to be OK! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Coach1977 said:


> Will hopefully know by monday. He has been getting lots of hugs and kisses though.
> 
> The vet said Golden's are prone to cancer just not this young. Im praying its something else. Just doesn't make sense to me.


Dancer had x-rays and bloodwork - testing and let's wait and see for 2 weeks. Having read so many threads here and after talking to our foster coordinator we both agree she should have had an abdominal ultrasound right away. Most of us don't know until we are faced with cancer. I would see an oncologist asap.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Handsome feller!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Coach is such a good looking boy. Have they ruled out spider bite? Hoping for good news for your boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just seeing this thread but I'm crossing fingers for Coach! Wanted to keep up with how things go, beautiful boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

We have a new vet and specialist running tests. Hope to know something by friday. My little buddy still has energy to play and chase birds/rabbits. He has been acting normal too.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Good to hear he is acting normal! Im glad you are getting a second opinion.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad Coach is feeling okay. I hope the problem ends up to be nothing very serious.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach*



Coach1977 said:


> We have a new vet and specialist running tests. Hope to know something by friday. My little buddy still has energy to play and chase birds/rabbits. He has been acting normal too.


Praying for Coach!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Praying for Coach. Tell us when you get the results.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Coach1977 said:


> We have a new vet and specialist running tests. Hope to know something by friday. My little buddy still has energy to play and chase birds/rabbits. He has been acting normal too.


I just want to hug and kiss him, he is beautiful. ?
He looks so much like our Dakota who lived for 14 beautiful years. I hope and pray you will be blessed to have many wonderful years together too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Coach is just gorgeous! Sending prayers that you get good news asap. <3


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

New vet thinks it a nerve sheath tumor and we should see a specialist which we are on monday. He thinks leg amputation would be a better option if it is cancer. So tough to hear about my little buddy but we will see what the specialist has to say.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope you get better news from the specialist on Monday. This will be a long, difficult weekend wait. I'm sending positive thoughts your way. Stay strong for your boy.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks it was rough to hear, as he is such a great dog. Just so young for this to happen.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I know it's hard, but try and relax for now. Take it one day at a time. Nothing is for sure yet. And I'm a big believer in second opinions, and third ones if need be. Best of luck to you and coach.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope you get better news from the specialist. Try not to get to down until you have a real diagnosis.
FWIW, most dogs do great on 3 legs, once they adjust to it you'd never know they were missing something.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just stinks because he is so young. Any idea as to what an amputation would cost? Just seems so mean to take away his leg but if it keeps him around for years more then its better than the alternative.


----------



## sconner (Apr 17, 2014)

Is there a vet teaching hospital near you where you might go for a consultation and treatment? We received excellent care at the North Carolina State University Veterinary Teaching Hospital in Raleigh when our Ginger had cancer.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking about Coach and sending out positive mojo your way! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

See this thread, on page one you will find two people who have gone through this, bk1998 and Cookie's Mom.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...058-badger-osteosarcoma-amputation-chemo.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach1977*

Coach1977

I am so sorry that Coach and you are going through this. If it is cancer and they recommend amputation, I would consider it. From what I have heard, dogs adjust in an amazing way!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh man. Not what I wanted to hear. Please don't give up! I'm praying for dear Coach every single night. Please spoil him and please keep us updated. I've been worried sick!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the prayers and concerns. We have 2 appointments next week with a specialist to discuss amputation and with the Vet school at UW Madison to talk treatment. UW Madison vet school is doing a study on soft tissue sarcoma and have a treatment they are trying. We would have to pay for the X-ray and ultrasound but they cover the treatment. Its a cell radiation therapy but its a newer treatment. Not sure i want to out my Coach through that. He has been such a trooper but he cant out any weight on that leg. The issues with amputation is that they cant assure us the cancer hasn't or wont spread. This has been a horrible situation to deal with. Especially with a pregnant wife. Coach was the first part of our family and i feel like he has been robbed from us. These vets have all these procedures to try but wont guaranty anything yet want to charge us thousands.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

This was my little buddy the first day we got him.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, that's so hard. I'm so sorry.

From what I know from being a vet tech for a few years (I'm sure others here who have had their own dogs go through it could let you know, too), dogs are not at all like humans in how well they handle cancer therapies. They aren't vomiting, losing their hair, or overall depressed and seem to handle it remarkably well.

So maybe you can ask the UW-M people about side effects first? I mention this only in case you're concerned about not putting him through the treatment based on your experience with human cancer patients.

Wishing all good things his way and yours.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

So adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

So sorry for what you are all going through. He looks like a real fine Golden....it is so hard to see them sick. Around 4 years ago our male Golden, Max had a tumor on he left front leg. It too was determined to be a tumor in the nerves, and we had it removed. It was a very painful operation for him, but he fully recovered. They did not recommend any further treatments as far as radiation or chemo. In around 9 months it came back, so we decided to have him put down. 

The mistakes we made was we did not take him to a specialist and were not told we could consider removing his leg. The tumor came back in the same leg...so I always will wonder if he could have had a longer life, pain free....

I only share this to give you perspective....I do not think our results were typical...

I am going through a cancer issue with our 9yr old Golden right now, but that is another story and it is not in her legs.....

God Bless you all, and I know you will do what is best....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach*



Coach1977 said:


> This was my little buddy the first day we got him.


He is so gorgeous!
Please let us know how the appts. go.
Will be praying for him and you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what you and Coach are going through. 

Looking forward to your update.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Coach, he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

sending prayers for Coach.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Any update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Coach1977 said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and concerns. We have 2 appointments next week with a specialist to discuss amputation and with the Vet school at UW Madison to talk treatment. UW Madison vet school is doing a study on soft tissue sarcoma and have a treatment they are trying. We would have to pay for the X-ray and ultrasound but they cover the treatment. Its a cell radiation therapy but its a newer treatment. Not sure i want to out my Coach through that. He has been such a trooper but he cant out any weight on that leg. The issues with amputation is that they cant assure us the cancer hasn't or wont spread. This has been a horrible situation to deal with. Especially with a pregnant wife. Coach was the first part of our family and i feel like he has been robbed from us. These vets have all these procedures to try but wont guaranty anything yet want to charge us thousands.


I hurt for all of you. I'm so sorry you guys are going through this. Stay strong for your wife and Coach. Let's pray for the best outcome. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending Pawsitive vibes and prayers.
We need good news!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking of you and Coach today..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach*

Thinking of you and Coach!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thinking of you I check in every day. Hope all is well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks, meeting the specialist tomorrow, they will go over their findings. Plus outline the costs of each procedure. Just really sick by this whole thing. Feel so bad for my Coach though.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

None of your options are pleasant ones, but whatever you decide on I hope it works out for the best.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I feel bad, too. I'll keep praying! And sending that mojo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thinking of you and Coach. Saying prayers and sending hugs x


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Just got back, they cant say for certain what it is without removing it but since its so big if removed they wouldnt be able to get the margins meaning if its cancer it would grow back. So to remove it would be about $4,500 and to amputate the leg would be about $4,000 due to where the mass is at. So i have no clue what to do. The cost is a lot buy if i was certain this would eliminate it for good i would be more likely to do it. Not knowing what this is stinks.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Coach1977 said:


> Just got back, they cant say for certain what it is without removing it but since its so big if removed they wouldnt be able to get the margins meaning if its cancer it would grow back. So to remove it would be about $4,500 and to amputate the leg would be about $4,000 due to where the mass is at. So i have no clue what to do. The cost is a lot buy if i was certain this would eliminate it for good i would be more likely to do it. Not knowing what this is stinks.


What a rock and a hard stone place to be! I can't imagine if this was Brie. You pray for this to be benign but prepare for cancer. That way you can act fast with confidence.
The Tripaw threads may help you to get a feel for how others in similiar situations dealt with their choices and decisions. I know you'll do what's best for Coach. You've got lots of love in your heart for him. Sending Coach healing prayers and strength for you and your wife.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Been looking all over at options but i am going to visit a hollistic vet next week. My wife's principal goes there and raves about this vet. Maybe she can gives us some different answers.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

Glad to hear your taking Coach to a holistic vet. It's amazing what they can do. Also, getting another opinion helps. I worked for a vet for 13 years and my best friend is a vet. As much as I loved her and all the vets I worked with, whenever I had a dog get cancer (which unfortunately was more then once) I always took them for a second opinion somewhere else. The vets I worked with always understood. Praying for you and Coach...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach*



Coach1977 said:


> Just got back, they cant say for certain what it is without removing it but since its so big if removed they wouldnt be able to get the margins meaning if its cancer it would grow back. So to remove it would be about $4,500 and to amputate the leg would be about $4,000 due to where the mass is at. So i have no clue what to do. The cost is a lot buy if i was certain this would eliminate it for good i would be more likely to do it. Not knowing what this is stinks.


Whatever you decide to do will be the right decision. Do you mean it's more just to remove the tumor than the leg?


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, for some reason removing the tumor is more expensive and they think it would more than likely grow back.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending you guys mojo and hugs.???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach*

It is entirely up to you. Do they think it is best to remove the leg?
I know that dogs do adjust very well to three legs. Your Coach is so young.
What do they think the chances are?


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't understand how they can't take a sample and clearly id the darn thing. What if you cut off his leg and it turns out not to be malignant, or not even cancer at all? How can they say it will probably grow back if they don't know what it is that is there in the first place? If it isn't cancer, or if it is and it isn't malignant, do you still have to have clean margins? Is Coach's life in jeopardy or in great pain that it would prevent you from waiting until these experts know what it is they are dealing with? Third opinion? Any drugs that might be able to shrink it if it isn't life threatening?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I would go for a second opinion by a veterinary oncologist independent from the group where you got the first opinion. I would also definitely get a second opinion on the pathology of the mass. Insist on an answer as to what this mass is and a full, detailed explanation of your treatment options. As far as I'm concerned, it is inexcusable for them to give you anything less. You need to know what your fighting against. They need to go back to the biopsy and get a new pathologist to look at it. I know this is terrible to go through and you're doing all you can for Coach. I'm so sorry. It's hard enough to deal with when you have all the answers, but it's even worse when you don't have answers. I'm praying for Coach.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Sending warm thoughts and prayers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How are you guys doing? Sending hugs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Praying for Coach. I would go for second opinion to know what you are dealing with. Doesn't make sense to remove the leg then it turns out it's not even cancer? Find out what it is from a specialist. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Worried about you guys and Coach. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach*

Praying for Coach and you!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

tikiandme said:


> I would go for a second opinion by a veterinary oncologist independent from the group where you got the first opinion. I would also definitely get a second opinion on the pathology of the mass. Insist on an answer as to what this mass is and a full, detailed explanation of your treatment options. As far as I'm concerned, it is inexcusable for them to give you anything less. You need to know what your fighting against. They need to go back to the biopsy and get a new pathologist to look at it. I know this is terrible to go through and you're doing all you can for Coach. I'm so sorry. It's hard enough to deal with when you have all the answers, but it's even worse when you don't have answers. I'm praying for Coach.


I might also ask, what you could expect, both short term and long term with removal of the leg. My friend's GR had a back leg removed due to a cancer lump, the dog did OK with 3 legs, but died about 4 months later. It was a big expense for such a short time. There are no easy answers, I wish you the best of luck in what ever you do.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

We went to an oncologist who thought it was cancer but agin cant be 100%, they said if you remove the leg it doesnt mean the cancer wont come back and removing the tumor is difficuly because they wont be able to know if they got it all. So its a big expense for not knowing anything. Yesterday we went to a holistic vet and she thought this came from the rabbies shot he received in december which i also suspect. She has a procedure where they inject the tumor and it melts away but i am not sure if that works as it sounds crazy. At this point i have no idea what to do. He doesnt cry or whine so i am not sure if he is in pain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach*



Coach1977 said:


> We went to an oncologist who thought it was cancer but agin cant be 100%, they said if you remove the leg it doesnt mean the cancer wont come back and removing the tumor is difficuly because they wont be able to know if they got it all. So its a big expense for not knowing anything. Yesterday we went to a holistic vet and she thought this came from the rabbies shot he received in december which i also suspect. She has a procedure where they inject the tumor and it melts away but i am not sure if that works as it sounds crazy. At this point i have no idea what to do. He doesnt cry or whine so i am not sure if he is in pain.


Coach: I feel so sorry for you. Can he walk on it? 

Do you have a vet school near you? They are usually very good at diagnosing, etc.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

He walks on but hops a little too. He is so seeet though, at night he sleep next to our bed and will come over to give me kisses when i am sleeping. He is my buddy and this just tears me up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach*

My heart breaks for you. I think if it were me I would try to find out more about the procedure the doctor talked about.

Do you have a vet school near you?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Holistic won't hurt but it certainly may help

Poor Coach


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Cuddysmom said:


> Holistic won't hurt but it certainly may help
> 
> Poor Coach
> 
> ...


So glad someone else thought this same thing! I was thinking..... Can't hurt! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

What you can do, right now, is build up his immune system so he can fight whatever is going on. The holistic approach may help, especially with toxins.
I still don't know what type of cancer Dancer has, even after they removed it from her abdomen, the pathologist couldn't identify it. Perhaps a second pathology opinion may help? Have you talked to your breeder for input? Thanks for the update. I can't imagine what you two are going through with all that's going on. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way and for Coach..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Any update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

We had to put coach down tonight. The mass was growing rapidly and he could not walk on it. The treatment didnt take and i could not let him suffer anymore. That was so hard and we shed many tears. I will miss him dearly, as he was so special. In the end i didnt teach him, he taught me. He taught me how to love without wanting anything in return. Good bye my buddy, daddy will always love you. This was the last picture of him. So brave and strong.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

My final picture of Coach


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. This is absolutely heartbreaking :'(
You will always be forever young gorgeous boy.
Run ahead and watch over the little one.

Wishing you all great peace and comfort during this shocking time.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so so sorry, there just aren't adequate enough words for your heart ache. Run free beautiful boy x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, you will be in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Coach was beautiful. <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I have no words. But I'm so very very very sorry. He was happy til the end. Thank you for taking such good care of him. I'm honored to know him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Much too young.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

We are just devastated. Sleep well buddy, chase lots of bunnies and tennis balls in heaven.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

You guys have been great, thank you so much. Not everyone understands what are dogs mean to us.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry you lost your beautiful Coach. I'm going to light a candle for him.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Coach1977 said:


> We had to put coach down tonight. The mass was growing rapidly and he could not walk on it. The treatment didnt take and i could not let him suffer anymore. That was so hard and we shed many tears. I will miss him dearly, as he was so special. In the end i didnt teach him, he taught me. He taught me how to love without wanting anything in return. Good bye my buddy, daddy will always love you. This was the last picture of him. So brave and strong.


Crying with you. You did everything you could for Coach. Most of all, you and your wife loved Coach completly. Seriously, I'm without words. My deepest sympathy to you both.
I'm lighting a candle for you Coach. Run, swim.and play with our babies who went before you. God Bless you and Godspeed.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Coach1977 said:


> We are just devastated. Sleep well buddy, chase lots of bunnies and tennis balls in heaven.


Beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear this terrible news. Doing what is best for your best friend takes a lot of courage.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart is aching for you, knowing how bitterly this hurts. Coach was lucky to be loved so much.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

I feel blessed to have had him in my life. I just love Goldens so much, they are the best dogs in the world. My wife will need time but we will get one again some day. Probably will have to research breeders though. Any suggestions going forward?


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love this quote so much from Marley and Me.

"A dog has no use for fancy cars, big homes, or designer clothes. A water logged stick will do just fine. A dog doesn't care if you're rich or poor, clever or dull, smart or dumb. Give him your heart and he'll give you his. How many people can you say that about? How many people can make you feel rare and pure and special? How many people can make you feel extraordinary?"

So true, makes me cry thinking of my buddy.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

That is heartbreaking - Godspeed Coach. Comfort to you both.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

That is way, way, way too young. I'm so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Truer words were NEVER spoken. Dogs don't ask very much of us. We should feel ashamed the way we behave sometimes. In traffic, in meetings, in line, etc. Pathetic. Dogs don't care. They know what's real. We could all learn a thing or 12. They truly don't ask that much of us

I'm so very sorry. I hope you can get another one before September. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks, we feel robbed of having him. He was way too young.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Anything less than a human life cycle is too short. So unfair 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is just so sad at this age Goldens are passing. You'll see him again,,just believe.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I understand the deep pain of losing a beloved best golden friend and I'm so very sorry. I have tears reading your posts. I hope that you share your grief with people on the forum. These dogs teach us so much and have wisdom beyond us. Your words are beautifully spoken and will resonate with many who have lost a loved one. Hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Coach will live in your heart forever!! My thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Coach.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Terribly sorry. Way too young. May you find comfort knowing you did all you could. So sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coach*

I can't tell you how sorry I am about Coach-I don't blame you for feeling robbed.
My Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him. I added him to the Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-11.html


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Coach1977 said:


> I feel blessed to have had him in my life. I just love Goldens so much, they are the best dogs in the world. My wife will need time but we will get one again some day. Probably will have to research breeders though. Any suggestions going forward?


I wish I had an answer for you. I would research breeders, post this question under breed standard and know this. No one can guarantee a cancer free dog just as we ourselves don't know what tomorrow may bring. You can also check with your local rescue, GRR.org. You would be amazed how many pups are surrendered. We've been getting more young ones in than seniors lately. When you're ready, you'll find you're next furlove. 
Coach will always reside in that very special place in your heart. No dog is ever replaced,, ever. Some of us know that having a golden enriches our lives, they change us. We are better human beings because of there pure love. I know Coach gave you the best. I also know this,
If Coach could tell you he'd say "Well done Dad, Well done." You were a great dad and I have no doubt you and your wife will be wonderful parents. Please stay in touch and send updates. I'd like that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

I just wonder what would have happened if i hadnt gotten him that rabbies shot. Coach was always healthy and then boom 1 month after that shot he has this massive lump and that piece of **** vet blew it off. I am so angry with them i have never seen people so incompetent. Wish i had never went to them but when healthy i rarely saw the vet with Coach so i never knew how bad they were. I feel like its my fault for taking him there.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

You can't do that. This IS NOT YOUR FAULT. Not even a little bit. No no no! You did all you could. You're not God. You do t have that kind of power. I know it's hard but you just can't take on guilt along with grief 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Coach1977 said:


> I just wonder what would have happened if i hadnt gotten him that rabbies shot. Coach was always healthy and then boom 1 month after that shot he has this massive lump and that piece of **** vet blew it off. I am so angry with them i have never seen people so incompetent. Wish i had never went to them but when healthy i rarely saw the vet with Coach so i never knew how bad they were. I feel like its my fault for taking him there.


Our beautiful kittie Tori had liposarcoma on her neck which killed her after 2 years. MSU analyzed it and said it was rabies vaccine induced. I felt what you're feeling too. When Brie was spayed the vet gave her the 3 yr rabies vaccine, saying it's perfectly safe, safer than it was. I hate it but it's the **** law. We don't really have a choice. Karen is right Joe. Do not feel guilty. 
You don't know why this happened to Coach and no one could have loved him anymore than you and you're wife. It's grief. And it stinks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Cuddysmom said:


> You can't do that. This IS NOT YOUR FAULT. Not even a little bit. No no no! You did all you could. You're not God. You do t have that kind of power. I know it's hard but you just can't take on guilt along with grief
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree with Karen, we don't have control over everything and you can't blame yourself for things not under your control. But, I will say that I too have some regrets about treatments Rookie got with our vet, but I know I can't dwell on it. It's very hard and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

I know i just miss him, i find myself looking at his pics on my phone. Just isnt the same without him around us.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Coach1977 said:


> I know i just miss him, i find myself looking at his pics on my phone. Just isnt the same without him around us.


Yes, I know.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw this thread and read through. I am so very sorry you lost Coach at such a young age. It's hard to lose your dog but so much harder when you have so many questions left unanswered. It almost sounds like osteosarcoma which is a bone cancer but I thought that was fairly easy to determine on xrays but I don't know. I have heard of nerve sheath tumor and saw a few cases of that when I was on the Tripawds forum.

It sounds like you are in Wisconsin, I'm in Milwaukee. 

This forum has a lot of wonderful people who understand what you are going through. I hope time helps heal your loss.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep. I do that too. A LOT. I hear it gets better. Not sure I believe them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coach1977 (Mar 29, 2014)

We picked up his ashes and paw print today and it just has us a in a funk. I really miss having a dog and I am really pondering getting a new puppy but think maybe it would be better when the baby gets a little older. Its crazy how attached you get to them and when they are gone how lonely it seems. 

I am in the waukesha area, any good recommendations for breeders in the area?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

A puppy would love to grow up with a baby! I'd google your town and GR rescues. Or breeders. Whatever you're looking for should pop up. I expect an update when you get one 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

When Grin died I was simply devastated. As I walked around zombie like I made the decision to get another dog immediately. I worried that people would think I simply ditched Grin and moved right along - but that was not the case at all. I am learning to love our new rescued dog, and we are already bonding after only two days. I am an outdoors kind of guy and Grin taught me what incredible things a good dog/human relationship has to offer. We researched adoptable dogs and decided that a dog around one year old would be best. I do not want to live through the puppy months. I still miss Grin with all my being, but I can say now that Maggie (our new dog) has helped me bridge the gap from utter sorrow to the promise of better things tomorrow. Let me add this also, when we had to put our previous lab down six years ago we decided to get another dog quickly. We rescued a lab/gold mix two weeks later - that dog turned out to be Grin, the best thing to happen in my life other than my wife and two kids. Waiting might be necessary for some, but you do not necessarily have to go through some sort of grieving period before getting another dog. I loved Grin like no dog I have ever had, but I did not feel it was necessary to wait since I knew I had to have another dog in my life.


----------

